

Govern Node Right - wlaurance
http://nodegovernance.io/

======
Zikes
I never knew open source could be so political until node.js came along. I
really took for granted the value a _good_ BDFL brought to the party.

~~~
noir_lord
As someone who uses PHP (yep, heard it all before, don't care) a great deal,
the core devs could _really_ do with a competent BDFL.

~~~
Zikes
Agreed! PHP really needs a non-backwards compatible fork, something to go back
and refactor all the built-in functions so they're consistently named and the
arguments are consistently ordered, and with sensible defaults all around.

If the fork did nothing else, that would still be a huge leap forward.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
No, it really doesn't.

Forks are highly dangerous and fragment communities. Massive BC breaks kill
adoption of new versions.

If you want nicer functions, add a new, parallel API.

(Speaking as a former PHP internals contributor.)

~~~
MaulingMonkey
+1. People are _still_ on Python 2.x.

If you want safety, add a nice upgrade path so people can actually start using
it easily on their existing codebases.

Tag the old API as potentially dangerous/unsafe/deprecated/ugly and warn (or
error out if you can opt into a strict mode per-file) so people can upgrade
incrementally without waiting for all their dependencies to first (who won't
because they have no upgraded users), and without breaking all their tests in
one mega-commit.

------
ukigumo
Quick question as it seems I'm missing something here.. Why is joyent
stewarding node.js? I mean, are the core devs working for the company?

~~~
Margh
Ryan Dahl (ry) the creator of node.js started working for Joyent during its
early development.

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/nodejs/lWo0MbHZ6Tc](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/nodejs/lWo0MbHZ6Tc)

Edit: just noticed a delicious bit of prescience from isaacs in the thread:

    
    
      Right.  And if Joyent is a douche, they're going to find
      themselves empty-handed, as the node community will find a 
      new champion.

~~~
ukigumo
Thank you.

------
shouldbeworking
I hope this site, and others, serve to convince the community that Node isn't
going to work, and to move forward with iojs instead. Even if the Node project
fixed everything, I would still prefer iojs.

~~~
peterjmag
Can you expand on that? Why would you still prefer io.js?

~~~
fapjacks
I agree with the grandparent post. Joyent has been so flippant, and
specifically when Bryan Cantrill made that post, I just totally lost all
respect for Joyent. I spent the winter writing Go, so had lost touch with
node-forward, and came back to the pleasant surprise of io.js v1.0.x. I think
at this point, it would be a step backwards (and a mistake) to give Joyent
even a meter of ground that's been gained with the io.js fork.

------
greggh
Well done. Simple and to the point.

~~~
sandinmyjoints
Thanks!

------
robgibbons
I really hope the IO kids give Joyent their ball back, so we can all go back
to playing.

